# Requesting assistance in identifying a knife (#1)



## ddietz (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks in advance for help in identifying and providing any info or links to websites for this one. Here's some photos:


----------



## Bcos17 (Jan 27, 2020)

Those look like Teruyasu Fujiwara. Probably the Maboroshi line. https://www.teruyasu.net


----------



## McMan (Jan 27, 2020)

The one on the bottom has the “tou cou” (sp?) stamp, meaning it was made by TF himself.


----------



## ddietz (Jan 27, 2020)

Wow, that's amazing. You folks are good at this! Thank you.


----------



## ddietz (Jan 31, 2020)

The nakiri has some additional characters on the other side of the blade that I hadn't photographed. What do these indicate?


----------



## ojisan (Jan 31, 2020)

千草鋼　chigusagane
It's one of japanese steel.


----------

